# Panel Beater Required



## EllaC (16 Aug 2005)

Could anyone recommend a Panel Beater who charges reasonable prices in Dublin?

Minor dent with scratches on passenger door (Corolla saloon)- side of car would need to be re-sprayed. Car is old so don't want to spend too much - will be changing it in next couple of months and would like to sell in perfect order. 

If anyone can give a ball park estimate on costs that would be great.


----------



## RS2K (16 Aug 2005)

If it's minor why not try "chips away" or somebody similar?


----------



## CCOVICH (16 Aug 2005)

I've seen Carcraft recommended before.

P.S.  I have no connection whatsoever with Carcraft.


----------



## RS2K (16 Aug 2005)

Same idea, different provider.

I have no connection with either btw.


----------



## zooman (20 Aug 2005)

would be in around 600euro thats 400 labour 200 paint and sundries and it would take approx 2 days


----------



## EllaC (23 Aug 2005)

Thanks for all replies. 

In the end I took RS2K's advice and rang Chips Away. They gave me the name of a dent guy who came out and did a dent and paint repair on the spot. While the dent repair improved things greatly - it was not perfect (the dent being somewhat bigger than this service could cope with) the paint job (I think he was buffed the area) was nearly perfect. If the car was newer and I was feeling a lot more precious about it I might have gone the expensive route. But for my purposes and at a cost of €60 I was delighted with the results.


----------



## candyman (31 Jan 2006)

EllaC said:
			
		

> Thanks for all replies.
> 
> In the end I took RS2K's advice and rang Chips Away. They gave me the name of a dent guy who came out and did a dent and paint repair on the spot. While the dent repair improved things greatly - it was not perfect (the dent being somewhat bigger than this service could cope with) the paint job (I think he was buffed the area) was nearly perfect. If the car was newer and I was feeling a lot more precious about it I might have gone the expensive route. But for my purposes and at a cost of €60 I was delighted with the results.



anyone got a number for chips away? and where are they based?
ellac - did they charge u extra for the guy coming out to you or is the €60 including this service?


----------



## EllaC (31 Jan 2006)

Daniel Cullen - Chips Away - 087 2606 979 - €60 included call out & repair job.


----------



## RS2K (31 Jan 2006)

A very good price.


----------



## candyman (31 Jan 2006)

thanks for that. i'll give him a bell and let u know how i get on...


----------



## candyman (6 Mar 2006)

Rang Chips Away. He reckoned he couldnt do it as it is a 3 door car and wouldnt be able to get the inside panel in the back off to push out the dent.

Reckon he only does minor scraps and bumps.


----------



## nichen (6 Mar 2006)

Crash Repairs and Auto Services, Swords, Co Dublin.  Tel: 01 8404664/0872632930 Liam.  Great price i had a bump and a big stratch on my wing €240.00 cash after being quoted €350-380 by others.  Yours is on the door so im sure it will be alot more expensive, but they are reasonable and do a great job





			
				candyman said:
			
		

> Rang Chips Away. He reckoned he couldnt do it as it is a 3 door car and wouldnt be able to get the inside panel in the back off to push out the dent.
> 
> Reckon he only does minor scraps and bumps.


----------

